# [solved] ccache verweigert den dienst

## ocin

Hi, mein ccache verweigert den dienst, ich weiss absolout nicht warum.

Ausgabe von ccache -s:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cache directory                     /var/cache/ccache
> 
> cache hit                              0
> ...

 

Das ist doch nicht normal, ich hab bestimmt schon 30 (riesengrosse) pakete kompiliert seit ccache drauf ist.

Hier ein paar infos:

Aus der make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES="ccache collision-protect fixpackages parallel-fetch userfetch userpriv usersandbox"
> 
> CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~ % ccache -V
> 
> ccache version 2.4
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> running sudo emerge --version
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.21-moo-r2 i686)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~ % ll /usr/lib/ccache/bin 
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~ % cat /etc/env.d/99local 
> 
> CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache"
> ...

 Last edited by ocin on Tue May 29, 2007 10:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

vll. ist dein Cache ja auch einfach nur voll. Mach mal bitte

```
du -h /var/cache/ccache/
```

Und poste mal wieviel GB das sind und dann löscht du das verzeichniss bitte... aber sag uns vorher die Größe  :Exclamation: 

MfG

----------

## dertobi123

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Hi, mein ccache verweigert den dienst, ich weiss absolout nicht warum.

 

Probier mal CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache" ccache -s - wobei Portage den ccache per default unter /var/tmp/ccache ablegt.

----------

## Knieper

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES="ccache collision-protect fixpackages parallel-fetch userfetch userpriv usersandbox"
> 
> 

 

Bei mir lief es nicht mit "userpriv", obwohl der Bug angeblich behoben sein soll.

----------

## ocin

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Nicito wrote:*   
> 
> FEATURES="ccache collision-protect fixpackages parallel-fetch userfetch userpriv usersandbox"
> 
>  
> ...

 

oh ja das ist es, danke

dann mach ich mal nen bug auf falls es keinen gibt

e: hab jetzt im bugtracker geschaut, und bin fündig geworden  :Embarassed: 

Sorry

Lösung: chmod -R g+w /var/ccachedir

Bug: Hier

----------

